# Houston Festers...Ultimate Driving Experience



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

BMW's Ultimate Driving Experience is back at Reliant Stadium on October 21-24. I have already signed up for the session at 8:30 on Saturday morning the 23rd. I did it last year when they were using 330I's and Z4's, this year they are featuring X3's. It's a lot of fun and will help your driving skills and habits. Come on down! The signup number is 888-344-4269.


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

mtbscott said:


> BMW's Ultimate Driving Experience is back at Reliant Stadium on October 21-24. I have already signed up for the session at 8:30 on Saturday morning the 23rd. I did it last year when they were using 330I's and Z4's, this year they are featuring X3's. It's a lot of fun and will help your driving skills and habits. Come on down! The signup number is 888-344-4269.


Thanks for the heads up :thumbup:

I just signed my wife and myself up for the 8:30 am Friday session


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

mtbscott said:


> BMW's Ultimate Driving Experience is back at Reliant Stadium on October 21-24. I have already signed up for the session at 8:30 on Saturday morning the 23rd. I did it last year when they were using 330I's and Z4's, this year they are featuring X3's. It's a lot of fun and will help your driving skills and habits. Come on down! The signup number is 888-344-4269.


I'm on their wait list for Sunday, 10/24. I'm going to show up anyway. It would be a good wkend since I'll be at the MBZ test drive in TX Motor Spdway, Justin, TX, Saturday, 10/23.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I'll be there tomorrow for 830-1030 session. Say hi if you're a fellow 'fester.


----------



## ArtX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

I have same appt time. We have a group at the same time. I'll drive my Z8 if its not raining.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I spent Sunday morning there, and then drove the other cars for the breast cancer foundation. Check my thread :thumbup:


----------

